# What tortoise species would make the best pet for my parents?



## sandaltan (Dec 1, 2011)

My parents could use a tortoise, and Id like to get one for them as an xmas present. I believe my parents yard could be an ideal environment for a tortoise to thrive, and my parents would take exceptional care of it. I would like a tortoise that has a cute/cool/interesting personality and interacts with people well. I would also like one that wouldnt tear up their yard too badly with burrows or digging, and one that is (generally) low maintenance.

Their house is in temecula, CA - essentially a desert with a hot and dry climate for most of the year. in the winter the temperature can drop into the 50s at night, but its usually 80-100 for much of the year.

they would keep the tortoise in their backyard. the yard is large with lots of grass and plenty of dirt/plants areas too.

any suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## sandaltan (Dec 1, 2011)

hope this all makes sense, let me know if anyone needs more info.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi sandalton:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

I never think its a good idea to give live animals as gifts . Are you sure you're thinking of your parents, or are you wanting them to have a tortoise for you.

Tortoises live a very long time (with good care) and if it turns out that they really didn't want an animal, it would be a bad thing.

There are many, many desert tortoises in rescues and clubs in California that need homes. But please think it over very carefully before you get an animal for someone else.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum I would ask your parent's if they want a tortoise before you get them one  they should decide what species they would like to care for


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2011)

I know...since you want it to be a surprise, a present, how about making a hand-made coupon entitling them to a tortoise of their choosing. You can attach the coupon to some different care sheets printed off the web. Good tortoises for outside, besides the desert tortoise, are Russians (Testudo horsfieldii) and Greeks (Testudo greca). I don't think they'd want a sulcata as they get too big and tear up the yard. But I think a desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii) would fit in nicely, as they're native to your area. And desert tortoises are free from the California Turtle and Tortoise club - many chapters in SoCal.

Coupon is the way to go...that way if they really don't want to take on a live animal, you haven't invested anything.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I know...since you want it to be a surprise, a present, how about making a hand-made coupon entitling them to a tortoise of their choosing. You can attach the coupon to some different care sheets printed off the web. Good tortoises for outside, besides the desert tortoise, are Russians (Testudo horsfieldii) and Greeks (Testudo greca). I don't think they'd want a sulcata as they get too big and tear up the yard. But I think a desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii) would fit in nicely, as they're native to your area. And desert tortoises are free from the California Turtle and Tortoise club - many chapters in SoCal.
> 
> Coupon is the way to go...that way if they really don't want to take on a live animal, you haven't invested anything.



I think this is the way to go myself.


----------



## sandaltan (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. just to clarify:

1) i dont live with my parents, this is a gift only for them.

2) my parents have expressly stated interest in having a tortoise. in fact my dad wont shut up about it.

that being said, i wouldnt get one without re-confirming their interest. id just like to kinda do the research for them (at least) and have a couple species that sound like theyd work well.

thanks again!


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 1, 2011)

welcome. if they are on board, aware of the proper care responsibilities, able to take it on, and in it for the long term, I'd say go for it. Maybe let them in on the process though somehow so that they are 100% into it.


----------



## Laura (Dec 1, 2011)

my vote is a desert tort.. one in need of a home.. they are VERY cool.. can wander a secure back yard, and they live in a good area. 
Start sendning them links to the care of...
most are underground now.. sleeping,, so spring time would be a great time to get one. they can spend the winter getting the yard ready and secure, fence off a section, housing etc.


----------



## ascott (Dec 1, 2011)

California Desert Tortoise ....hmmmm? Uhhhhh yes of course  and they do burrow but not big entrance once established....also make sure that what ever tortoise you purchase a parent is one that someone after them will love as much...as tortoise live a really long life....lol.....take it from this 44is year old chick....I believe all of the torts here will likely out live me....well if I am doing right by them that is 

If your folks are into the adventure have they mentioned which species is dreamy to them?


----------



## HipsterTorts (Dec 1, 2011)

Ever since I've gotten my greeks my mom has wanted one. I also live in southern California, the weather is perfect for them. 

So my votes for a greek


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2011)

I think Herman's, and leopards fit your criterion. You'll need a heated house for the leopard on cold nights and cold winter days and a baby of any species will need to be kept indoors on days of less than favorable weather. If they intend to just get a new tortoise and put it outside, they should wait for warmer weather in the spring so that the tortoise has time to acclimate over the summer and has time to get ready for hibernation.


----------



## dav3 (Dec 1, 2011)

i agree i think a leopard would be a better option for ur parents also they dont hybernate so they wont be any mis haps there


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2011)

... I should have added: ",if its a species that hibernates." To the end of my post above.

... darn 30 minute cut off thing.... 

Good point Dave.


----------



## bigred (Dec 1, 2011)

Ya Im gonna mix things up and say 2 redfoots. A nice warm hotbox for the winter and secured every night so they dont get eaten by racoons.
They are very personable


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 2, 2011)

My opinion would be to put together some good information about the size, habitat requirements, care and feeding of different species of tortoises with a IOU gift certificate. Some pics would be nice too for comparison. A nice spreadsheet for comparison, would be a great help. Maybe there is already a book out showing these things, IDK, if not there should be. Your parents could make a choice based on their desires. I think your choice to get them a tortoise is an excellent idea, what a great gift!! I personally chose to have leopards because of my climate, they are pretty and large but not too large, they don't hibernate, and they don't destroy the yard. It is a lot of work and expense to provide for them but I love the experience. Your parents' choice might be different. Obviously, unless you are adopting a desert tortoise, the price is going to be a lot more with a grown tortoise than with a baby, but you probably already know that.


----------



## Neal (Dec 2, 2011)

I think a desert tortoise would be a good option for you.

Or a leopard.


----------



## Linzbragg (Dec 2, 2011)

Sulcatas are beautiful and friendly...great personalities, but remember...when your parents pass, you'll ne the one taking care of a 120+ lb tort!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 3, 2011)

Sulcatas are GREAT! but as Linzbragg said, this tort WILL be yours one day... and maybe even your kids!

WalkingRock is 11 and the wife and I are in our 50's... we have 1 grandchild that is so in love with WalkingRock she want to take him home now.... she is 10 and will probably leave him to one of her kids.
Hmmm that would be a 4 generation pet.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea I would get them really involved, size will matter here. Some people just want a large tortoise roaming around the yard and some just want a tortoise any size to care for. Getting a tortoise that fits the environment is the easiest thing to do, so I would go that route

I like the idea of giving a home to a needy tortoise, sulcatas and leopards are great, but helping a needy tortoise has it's own rewards.


As far as just picking a Tortoise species, I like the Redfoots and the Sulcatas.


----------

